# FORUM TIP: Profile Posts



## Chris W (Apr 2, 2015)

The forums have always had this but recently it seems I'm the only one who's been using it. 

So I figured I'd post a thread up and let people know about this cool feature.

Profile posts are a lot like Facebook statuses and posts. It's a quick way for people to know news about you. Such as you just got accepted to a school or that you are waiting to find out. The best part is that this will show up on the front page of the site so people will know what you're up to and be able to celebrate or commiserate with you.




 

To update your profile post with a new status use the text box in the image above on the main page of the site or you can use your own profile page.


----------



## curtisthemedina (Apr 7, 2015)

I swear I don't see the text box on either my own profile page or the main page. Maybe its too hard to find and that's why nobody uses it? Am I just looking over it?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 7, 2015)

Hmm... let me check the permissions. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 7, 2015)

It should be fixed now. (maybe that's why no one was using it! )


----------

